# pentium III overclocking



## ashishnehete (Jun 27, 2007)

I have an old pc about 8 years old 
config as follow:-
Pentium III 667 MHz
L2 Cache 256 kb
Ram 384 SD DDR RAM PC133MHz(256+128)
Mother board Compaq 0588h


Is there any way i can increase its speed 
Or overclock it any how
I have to hang out with this pc for about 2 more years
Please helps


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 27, 2007)

Heh he heh...

No way...

O'clockin??? Dat??? Heh he...


----------



## assasin (Jun 27, 2007)

u can OC thru clkgen,but u'll end u screwing up ur hdd and other devices


----------



## sam9s (Jun 27, 2007)

ashishnehete said:
			
		

> I have an old pc about 8 years old
> config as follow:-
> Pentium III 667 MHz
> L2 Cache 256 kb
> ...



u know what P3(coppermine) and p4(prescott) chips were called ......running nuclear reactors just because of the heat they used to dissipate. Just think what would happen if you OC them.................you will get......
..................well made crisp fried processors!!


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jun 27, 2007)

^add p4 willies to the list. poor me


----------

